
32-Thread Xeon Setup for Less Than a Haswell-E Core I7 - dhd415
http://www.techspot.com/news/64312-affordable-16-core-32-thread-xeon-pc.html
======
dhd415
I have an even cheaper Xeon setup that's based on the older LGA1366 socket and
off-lease workstation-class machines such as the Dell Precision T5500 or HP
Z600. Those processors can be had for dirt cheap -- I got a matched pair of
X5660 for $25 on Ebay. They don't match the single-threaded performance of
current generation Intel processors, but they're still decently fast.

